# Prednisolone and Erythromycin



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm getting a bit worried about the amount of meds I'm having to take. I've been on 500mg of Erythromycin for 2 weeks and also had a stepdown from 30mg coming down 5mg a day until 10mg today/ Now instead of finishing on the 5mg tommorow they want me to take an extra 20mg today and then 3 more days of 20mg, 3 days of 15mg then 3 days of 10mg and finally 3 days of 5. 

I'm worried about the effects of so many drugs during pregnancy - is it all safe?
The BNF says that the risks to the mother in Asthma outweigh the risks to the baby but it says prolonged use can cause low weight or restricted development. What counts as prolonged?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

More than 3 weeks at a dose of greater than 7.5mg of prednisolone would be considered prolonged in terms of the effects on the body. Repeated courses are also an issue.

According to the data sheet 88% of prednisolone is inactivated crossing the placenta.

As you say though the risk to the fetus is greater from uncontrolled asthma, so the risk of taking treatment is less than the risk of the drug.

Erythromycin should also be used when the benefit is clear to the mother.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me Hazel, in total I will have been  on a dose higher than 7.5mg of pred for 15 days. In your opinion is that a couse that is likely to harm my LO in any way? I'm sorry to ask but I'm really worrying about it.

Thanks. X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it is quite unlikely. If you are worried, speak to your obstetrician as these doctors are experienced in advising patients directly.
As pharmacists we provide the information to the doctors after doing detailed searches - the likes of which I do not have the facilities to do for this board. Your doctor can ask the medicines information department of the local hospital to do a detailed search and give you a more comprehensive answer.

Don't forget many women with immune issues take high doses of steroids for prolonged periods to maintain the pregnancy.


----------

